# Swapping with the the wife?



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

My concern is not with keys in a bowl but the fact that having sent the wife down to Stamford market to get some beans from Bruce @ Silveroak she's come back with these.










I know what's coming next... "make one with my decaf please while you're there."

What's the best way to deal with my meddling wife that doesn't involve a court settlement.

Can I simply weight out 18g of beans and pop them in the hopper of my MC2. My worry is that it's a pain in the arse to clean and I really don't have the patience. I also need my caffeine kick.

Some would recommend just giving her the normal but she has to stay off caffeine for her tummy and my ears sake.

Any suggestions please?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Ferdy said:


> My worry is that it's a pain in the arse to clean


Pretty much. You can 'single dose' as it's called with the mc2 but it involves a bit of faffing about.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Put hers though first, then yours.

Put them through in any order, just dont tell her.

Tell her you have washed the grinder after putting yours though (Splash some water on the side of it for effect)

Buy another grinder.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> Put hers though first, then yours.
> 
> Put them through in any order, just dont tell her.
> 
> ...


Now that last suggestion may have some traction, tell her if she wants to drink decaf you'll need another grinder because just like a coffee shop will use a separate grinder for the decaf so you don't get cross contamination. Of course by then you will have cleaned your MC2 and already run her decaf through it so you'll need a new grinder for the normal stuff


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I like you style Charlie!

Get a nice big shiny £1000 grinder for you, and the MC2 for decaff, result!


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

the other option is get a hand grinder for her to use on the decaf and see how long that particular fad lasts










on a more serious note, if its for true medical reasons then another grinder like a cheep second hand MC2 or other may be the only long term solution? as to keep cleaning between grinds will drive you and her potty.


----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

I think for now I'll just run hers through first and see what happens.

After my fun and games dialing in the MC2 and my technique the last thing I want is to introduce another variable to bring me back to square one!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I went a cafe today , their guest espresso was going thro an mc2

I declined ....


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> I went a cafe today , their guest espresso was going thro an mc2
> 
> I declined ....


I it was dialled in properly it wouldn't have been too horrendous, we've all had bad coffee from places with excellent gear so if the place knew what they were doing could have been fine.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Their flat white was, house blend,OK. Milk too hot but if you think I'm paying for an espresso out an mc2, then your having a laff....I don't expect ek43 in all cafes. I do expect better than an mc2...given how little an sj second hand costs


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Them and us!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Their flat white was, house blend,OK. Milk too hot but if you think I'm paying for an espresso out an mc2, then your having a laff....I don't expect ek43 in all cafes. I do expect better than an mc2...given how little an sj second hand costs


I'd have tried it just to see, milk being too hot seems far to common. I was in town a couple of days ago and went for a coffee at the Coffee Club which a forum member took over last year and whenever I've been in and he's been around the flat white has been right even when he hasn't made it but I think sometimes the girls make the milk more to the ideal for the average Joe and this time it was way too hot so I did take it back.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Not for £3 for a shot I'm not ....


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

So long as its not burnt milk too hot is better than too cold imho. I hate getting a coffee I have to drink in the next 5 mins or it will be unpleasantly lukewarm.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Not for £3 for a shot I'm not ....


What was the coffee they were serving and where out of interest?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Cartmel coffee in errrr cartmel

Supplied by atkinsons

House blend was archetype , one I'm very familiar with

http://www.thecoffeehopper.com/product/215/the-archetype.htm#.U-5A0WK9KSM

San remo machine and grinder ( need to investigate these as been told one uses same burr set as a kony and is on demand )

Guest was this one

http://www.thecoffeehopper.com/product/258/el-salvador-las-delicias.htm#.U-5Aj2K9KSM


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The guest one is quite nice when done properly I had some early last year after a trip with the pyscho ex to see her Uncle in Lancaster.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Charliej said:


> The guest one is quite nice when done properly I had some early last year after a trip with the pyscho ex to see her Uncle in Lancaster.


Yeah I've had it too

They used to do it 3 roast levels style at one point


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

D_Evans said:


> So long as its not burnt milk too hot is better than too cold imho. I hate getting a coffee I have to drink in the next 5 mins or it will be unpleasantly lukewarm.


Oh no. Too hot ruins the flavour of the milk. Once that happens you can't go back. I take my time with my coffee usually so it's room temp by the end regardless.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Oh no. Too hot ruins the flavour of the milk. Once that happens you can't go back. I take my time with my coffee usually so it's *room temp by the end *regardless.


Really? You spend time & effort with grind, tamp, etc etc and then just leave it 'til it is cold!?!?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If in my house I'll pretty much down it, if I'm in a shop then it's more about taking your time and enjoying the experience.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Well I like to enjoy it, at home or out, but even savouring it - it wouldn't last long enough to go cold.

I mainly drink espresso so not quite the same issue but flat whites when out never go cold.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I wouldn't make it too hot to start with either


----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

time to get back on topic....









Managed to do a clean between shots - hopefully she'll loose interest soon as it's added quite a bit of time on top of my procedure.

For those interested the espresso beans from SO were perfect, much better suited to drinking as a shot that the last beans. The cherry in the last one sometimes ruined the smoothness of the cup.

Also - dosing pre weighed into the hopper so it takes a few runs to use all the beans. Is the MC2 OK running dry after the last of the beans go through?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Yep any grinder would be... No beans = no wear and tear. That'd be like asking if it's ok to leave your car in neutral when it's parked


----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks for that - I thought so.

Just wanted to make sure it wasn't like running a water pump with no water in it if that makes sense.


----------

